# Be Imba!



## Faimith (7. August 2008)

Hiho Community 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich wollte mal fragen was Ihr von http://be.imba.hu/ haltet?

Und findet Ihr das Sinnvoll oder eher nicht?...

Ich denke das wäre doch mal eine Lösung um zu schauen ob jemand bereits ssc/kara/etc.-ready ist, was denk Ihr?


Würde mich über Antworten freuen.


MFG
Faimith  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S:
Keine Angst ^^ die Seite ist auf keine Art und Weise schädlich für Euren Computer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Nur an die die sich unsicher sind ^^)


----------



## Windelwilli (7. August 2008)

Machen wir eigentlich schon immer damit...... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Faimith (7. August 2008)

Windelwilli schrieb:


> Machen wir eigentlich schon immer damit......
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Echt?.. Das hab ich ja noch nie gehört ^^ xD

Würde das denn net die "Equip?" Fragen lösen?...

MFG


----------



## siqq (7. August 2008)

wofür gibts das armory?


----------



## Fluxo (7. August 2008)

siqq schrieb:


> wofür gibts das armory?



Das Armory zeigt aber nicht an, wann man für welchen Raid bereit ist...


----------



## Sarcz (7. August 2008)

Faimith schrieb:


> Ich denke das wäre doch mal eine Lösung um zu schauen ob jemand bereits ssc/kara/etc.-ready ist, was denk Ihr?


Die Seite ist Crap.
Grad gestern erst hat jemand so ziemlich jeden aktiveren Raidmember von uns so durchgeschaut.
Da haben mehrer gear auf "T6-Liga" von denen hab ich noch nie eine dps von über 1k gesehen, mein Klassenleiter (desto wl) hat sogar "Anfang Sunwell" und das mit Marken/ZA/kara/s3 gear.

Am besten Armory anschauen und den gesunden Menschenverstand walten lassen.

da ich zu Faul bin noch ne Post zu schreiben:
@der Nachposter in den unteren Reihen vom Thread. Es reicht nicht, alleine schon darum weil es nur ein Teil aus ZA ist und sie die Heromarken sachen auch auf 2 max 3 Stück belaufen.
Ich schreibe oben noch Kara/S3 rein.
Und btw, wenn du meinst es reicht, ich bewerbe mich gerne bei deiner Gilde als, Sunwell ready Raidmember....


----------



## siqq (7. August 2008)

> Das Armory zeigt aber nicht an, wann man für welchen Raid bereit ist...



das sollte man normalerweise auch ohne addons/seiten beurteilen können...
außerdem is skill > equip


----------



## Windhawk (7. August 2008)

siqq schrieb:


> das sollte man normalerweise auch ohne addons/seiten beurteilen können...
> außerdem is skill > equip


richtig die Seite ist bockmist also sorry leute ...^^


----------



## Fluxo (7. August 2008)

siqq schrieb:


> das sollte man normalerweise auch ohne addons/seiten beurteilen können...
> außerdem is skill > equip



Naja, aber wenn man Aufgrund des Equip keine Chance hat seinen Skill zu zeigen ?
Klar Skill > Equip..... aber um überhaupt in eine Random-Gruppe geladen zu werden gilt ja immernich Equip > Skill.
Und viele machen sich halt nicht die "Mühe" im Armory jedes Teil durchzusehen, sondern machen einen Mausklick bei "Be Imba!" und entscheiden so....


----------



## siqq (7. August 2008)

bevor ich die wartezeit von be imba in kauf nehme, rechtsklick betrachten oder die wichtigstens stats whispern lassen.


----------



## Monyesak (8. August 2008)

das ne schwanzvergleichpage und nicht zu gebrauchen


----------



## ZeeU-Shadow-Baelgun (8. August 2008)

Fluxo schrieb:


> Und viele machen sich halt nicht die "Mühe" im Armory jedes Teil durchzusehen, sondern machen einen Mausklick bei "Be Imba!" und entscheiden so....



wo is da der unterschied, auf Armory und selber meinung machen oder auf Be imba und ne meinung machen lassen. sind beides Web seiten und beides dauert nicht lange.
Dazu muss man halt nur wissen was für werte die jeweilige klasse aufweisen sollte wenn man selber nachsieht. aber das sollte ja kein Problem sein


----------



## Îleez (8. August 2008)

ich in Arena EQ, und der sagt mir ich brauch 28% Hit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Low melee hit: 8.83% < 28% (303 more HR to cap) [?] ...

Und das als Krieger! 28% hit.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZeeU-Shadow-Baelgun (10. August 2008)

Krieger mit 2 waffen brauchen 28% hit soweit ich weiss, sollten 360 Trefferwertung sein, mein Bruder is Fury Krieger und ab und zu bekomm ich solche sachen mit


----------



## Sarcz (10. August 2008)

Monyesak schrieb:


> das ne schwanzvergleichpage und nicht zu gebrauchen


die ist nicht mal für einen Schwanzvergelich zu gebrauchen.


----------



## Squidwârd (11. August 2008)

Dein Bruder hat aufm Fury 360Hit? Wie sinnfrei ist das denn


----------



## ZeeU-Shadow-Baelgun (11. August 2008)

nein das cap hat er nicht erreicht... -.- omfg wer kommt schon auf das cap bei 2 waffen ? oO das cap ist anzustreben aber nur auf hit zu gehen ist sinnfrei, um so höher desto besser aber nützt dir auch nix wenn du nur 1k ap hast

Edith sagt das er: 
2150 ap
232 hit
24.36 crit
~15% haste hat


----------



## Fire bone (12. August 2008)

Die Seite ist einfach nur krass veraltet... Aber na ja sonst eigentlich ganz gut wenn sie aktual wär.


----------



## FallenAngel198 (13. August 2008)

Sarcz schrieb:


> Die Seite ist Crap.
> Grad gestern erst hat jemand so ziemlich jeden aktiveren Raidmember von uns so durchgeschaut.
> Da haben mehrer gear auf "T6-Liga" von denen hab ich noch nie eine dps von über 1k gesehen, mein Klassenleiter (desto wl) hat sogar "Anfang Sunwell" und das mit Marken/ZA gear.
> 
> Am besten Armory anschauen und den gesunden Menschenverstand walten lassen.



Liegt vllt daran, dass das Markenzeug und Za zeug für anfänge Sw reicht? Schonmal so weit gedacht? Die Seite wertet einfach das Itemlevel aus, und Mh/Bt und AUCH Za und Marken haben extrem hohe.


----------



## ZeeU-Shadow-Baelgun (14. August 2008)

wenn dann noch wenig schaden bei rum kommt, liegt das nicht an der Seite, das die Leute nicht spielen können steht auch nicht im armory  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FallenAngel198 (14. August 2008)

Wieso crap? Raidet ihr Highcontent? Nun sagen eh alle ja und Kj down etc.
Aber meine Erfahrungen sind, dass das Markenzeug an T6 Items einfach rankommt!

Fehlender Damage bei Highgear, ist die Schuld der Seite oder was? Wenn die Leute einfach nicht ihre Klasse können, haben die Leute Pech bzw. ihre Rls. Wir haben auch T6 Leute, welche nicht den Damage trotz des Gears rüberbringen, muss ja nicht jeder T6ler Skill haben. Und kommt immer wieder vor, dass T4/T5 Leute die T6 Leute im Damage abhängen. Melees fahren bei uns bei Brutallus einfach 0 Schaden im Vergleich zu FernDDs trotz Support, also bleiben sie in den Anfängen einfach bei dem Boss draussen.


----------



## Dalmus (14. August 2008)

ColonelCrack schrieb:


> Sorry, aber "be Imba" (was für ein Name) ist  immernoch crap.


Deine Aussage ist crap, denn sie ist nicht begründet.

be.imba ist eine wirklich nützliche Seite.
Wozu im Arsenal die einzelnen Items durchgehen?
Bei be.imba wird einem direkt angezeigt wo man noch Sockel frei hat, auf welchen Items keine Verzauberungen sind etc.

Begründe mir bitte warum das crap ist.


----------



## Zoobesitzer (14. August 2008)

FallenAngel198 schrieb:


> Liegt vllt daran, dass das Markenzeug und Za zeug für anfänge Sw reicht? Schonmal so weit gedacht? Die Seite wertet einfach das Itemlevel aus, und Mh/Bt und AUCH Za und Marken haben extrem hohe.



Jo genau da liegt aber das Problem von be.imba.hu:

Das Itemlevel von S3 oder S4 ist Sunwell- und Ende BT Niveau und wird somit höher eingeschätzt als ZA/Marken oder auch MH Gear. Abgesehen davon das einige PVP Teile bei manchen Klassen an dem einen oder anderem Slot durchaus sinnvoll sein können, wird damit aber das PVE Equip abgewertet.

Auch wird das Erreichen des Hitcap für alle Klassen als Vorraussetzung gesehen, das zb ein Fury Krieger ab einem gewissen Punkt aber sein Hitcap nicht mehr anstreben muss, findet keine Berücksichtigung.

Die Seite hat Equipvergleiche schon erstellt, bevor S1 für Ehre zu holen war und damals war das Equip mit höchstem Itemlevel halt PVE-Gear, mit Fortführung der Arenasets hat sich be.imba.hu halt n bißchen ins Abseits geschossen.


----------



## Metadron72 (14. August 2008)

Zoobesitzer schrieb:


> Jo genau da liegt aber das Problem von be.imba.hu:
> 
> Das Itemlevel von S3 oder S4 ist Sunwell- und Ende BT Niveau und wird somit höher eingeschätzt als ZA/Marken oder auch MH Gear. Abgesehen davon das einige PVP Teile bei manchen Klassen an dem einen oder anderem Slot durchaus sinnvoll sein können, wird damit aber das PVE Equip abgewertet.
> 
> ...



dir ist aber schon klar, das bei pvp gear extra ne warnung kommt ??? "achtung pvp gear !!!"


----------



## Zoobesitzer (14. August 2008)

Metadron72 schrieb:


> dir ist aber schon klar, das bei pvp gear extra ne warnung kommt ??? "achtung pvp gear !!!"



Ja wenn du voll Pvp Gear trägst, 2 bzw. 3 Teile ignoriert die Seite...


----------



## Metadron72 (14. August 2008)

Zoobesitzer schrieb:


> Ja wenn du voll Pvp Gear trägst, 2 bzw. 3 Teile ignoriert die Seite...



bei 2 items, wenn der rest passt, ist es doch auch wieder wurscht...es ist ne grobe hilfe und dafür ist sie super ohne viel aufwand ma fix gucken zu können..
ungesockelte items aufgelistet zu bekommen, hilft auch nochmal ungemein, ich find die seite als "hilfe" um in der inst ma fix zu schauen wie der neue "kollege" der sich grad per "send" gemeldet hat denn so ausschaut, super.


----------



## Zoobesitzer (14. August 2008)

Ja es is heiß und mir ist langweilig, deshalb schreib ich nochmal....

Da es dem TE darum ging, ob man die Seite dazu nutzen kann, abzuklären ob jemand SSC, Hyal, Bt etc. ready ist, gehört erwähnt dass die Seite nach Item Level beurteilt- egal ob PVE oder PVP Equip. Deshalb rate ich in punkto Raidbeurteilung/erfahrung eher ab von be.imba.hu, wenn man die Klasse des Bewerbers nicht selbst kennt.

Ob jemand seine Inigrp nach Charbetrachtung, Anwhsipern von Stats, ins Armory gucken, einer Runde Würfeln zusammenstellt, kann sich jeder selbst aussuchen.

(Fehlende!! Sockel und Vz find ich im Armory ebenso, dazu den Rufstatus jeder Fraktion, daran läßt sich Ini/Raiderfahrung meiner Meinung nach allerdings eher abschätzen)


----------



## Lunastra (24. September 2008)

Sorry aber Be Imba kann einfach nicht genau sein
vor langer Zeit als ich Kara clear hatte hab ich mal auf der Seite nachgeschaut. Da stand dann das ich rdy für Bt/mh bin und das mit 1600+heal/165mp5. Ich raidete mich duch Gruul/Maggi/Za und SSC bis ich schließlich nach Mh/Bt gegangen bin. Ich dachte mir da geh ich mal gucken wo ich jetzt in Be Imba bin. UND WAS SEH ICH? Da stand das ich immernoch für BT/Mh rdy bin. Diese Strich da (xD) hat sich nicht um einen Millimeter verändert obwohl ich inzwischen 2070+heal habe. Deswegen kann Be imba einfach nicht genau sein

Mfg Luna


----------



## kuckif95 (24. September 2008)

was ich ganz gut finde ist, man kann schnell sehen was und wie VZ ist...


----------



## Lunastra (24. September 2008)

kuckif95 schrieb:


> was ich ganz gut finde ist, man kann schnell sehen was und wie VZ ist...




ja das ist aber das einzige was an der Seite gut ist. Sonst ist die Seite einfach zu ungenau  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Metadron72 (24. September 2008)

Lunastra schrieb:


> Sorry aber Be Imba kann einfach nicht genau sein
> vor langer Zeit als ich Kara clear hatte hab ich mal auf der Seite nachgeschaut. Da stand dann das ich rdy für Bt/mh bin und das mit 1600+heal/165mp5. Ich raidete mich duch Gruul/Maggi/Za und SSC bis ich schließlich nach Mh/Bt gegangen bin. Ich dachte mir da geh ich mal gucken wo ich jetzt in Be Imba bin. UND WAS SEH ICH? Da stand das ich immernoch für BT/Mh rdy bin. Diese Strich da (xD) hat sich nicht um einen Millimeter verändert obwohl ich inzwischen 2070+heal habe. Deswegen kann Be imba einfach nicht genau sein
> 
> Mfg Luna



dann hast du einfach nicht neu laden aus armory angewählt, dann nimmt er die daten aus dem cache


----------



## Toyuki (24. September 2008)

find dei seite gut um zu gucken ob jmd hitcap/alles vz & gesockelt hat etc aber auch die balken unten achte ich net wirklich


----------



## Gato (24. September 2008)

Hmpf. Muss nun auch mal antworten, habs grad selbst mitbekommen.

Hatte vorhin ein "kleine" Auseinandersetzung. Jemand hat Leute für Gruul gesucht. Ich meldete mich mit meinem Magier und er fragte (natürlich) nach meinem Spelldmg-Wert.

"810.", Meine Antwort.

"Zu wenig."
Ich dachte mir, sowas lass ich doch nicht auf mir sitzen, wo mir meine 2 Trinkets doch auf die 1K-Spelldmg-Stufe helfen und ich noch dazu Arkane Macht habe.
Wo ich doch im Raid locker  auf 25-30% Crit komme und hier und da auch gern mal 4K FroBo-Crits raushaue...
Als ich das erste mal in Kharazan war, mit ~600 spelldmg, war ich erster im DMG Meter bis ich auf den Krieger umloggen musste...
Als ich mit ~670 spelldmg bei Gruul dabei war, ~5k HP hatte, war ich 5. im DMG Meter.

Und nun, wo ich mehr HP und mehr Spelldmg habe als vorher, kommt so ein Theoretiker daher und sagt mir, dass er erst denk, dass Leute für Gruul geeignet sind, wenn sie 170 PVE Punkte auf Umba.hu haben...

Hallo? Was bringen mir 170 PVE-Punkte, wenn ich keinen damage mache? Reicht nicht die Aussage, DASS ich eben guten Schaden austeile?
Naja, danach zitierte er mir meine veralteten Werte vom Arsenal (Deep-Frost-Skillung) und leierte mir daher, dass ich ja sau wenig Mana hätte (8,4K waren es bei Deep-Frost, ~9500 bei der jetzigen) und, dass ich bei 1 Hit sterbe... Was jeder andere Magier auch tun würde, WENN er denn Aggro bekommen würde. (Was dann wohl auch wohlverdient wäre...)

Es Reicht heutzutage also nicht aus, dass man Damage macht. Man muss nun auch noch nach DMG aussehen, um ihn überhaupt machen zu dürfen. -.-

Wobei... Bei meinem Krieger wars ja nicht anders. Als Furor das DMG meter angeführt, bei ner guten Gruppe (ZA equip etc.) und trotzdem sagte mir imba.hu, ich sei grade mal anfänglich Kara-Ready / Ende Heroic.

Ich mags nicht. Ich mags...nicht.

Nun also:

Equip > Skill > Equip ôo

Fazit: Ich hasse Armory Flames. Ich hasse imba.hu-Flames. Ich hasse WoW-Theorie-Fanatiker.


----------



## Metadron72 (24. September 2008)

Gato schrieb:


> Hmpf. Muss nun auch mal antworten, habs grad selbst mitbekommen.
> 
> Hatte vorhin ein "kleine" Auseinandersetzung. Jemand hat Leute für Gruul gesucht. Ich meldete mich mit meinem Magier und er fragte (natürlich) nach meinem Spelldmg-Wert.
> 
> ...




najo, zuwenig heisst halt nicht = zuwenig ...wenn er einfach, weil er blöd ist und denkt es ginge dann schneller, min +1000 haben will ist das sein gutes recht (wenn er leader ist). er hat ja nicht gesagt das man da noch nicht gruul kann sondern das es ihm zuwenig ist.
das ist wie mit den marken runs kara .-)

ich mach am liebsten selbst die gruppen, mach das doch auch, dann hast du sichergestellt das sowas nicht passiert und nen paar andere würden sich evtl. auch freuen, weil sie dann bei dir mit dürften.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr_Multikill (25. September 2008)

Metadron72 schrieb:


> najo, zuwenig heisst halt nicht = zuwenig ...wenn er einfach, weil er blöd ist und denkt es ginge dann schneller, min +1000 haben will ist das sein gutes recht (wenn er leader ist). er hat ja nicht gesagt das man da noch nicht gruul kann sondern das es ihm zuwenig ist.
> das ist wie mit den marken runs kara .-)
> 
> ich mach am liebsten selbst die gruppen, mach das doch auch, dann hast du sichergestellt das sowas nicht passiert und nen paar andere würden sich evtl. auch freuen, weil sie dann bei dir mit dürften.
> ...


/signed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


als tank hat man auch öfters das problem (wenn man nicht T5/6 hat) dass die leute rummaulen von wegen "zu wenig hp...mimimi..." wenn man dann sagt dass avoid/block/parry auch zählt kommt meistens nur ein kleinlautes "ich wollte es nur erwähnt haben"^^
deswegen raide ich eig. nur gildenintern und inis sowieso



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Indoras (25. September 2008)

Die Seite ist meiner Meinung nach nur sehr begrenzt zu gebrauchen, ich habe ein t4 + ZA + Marken Equip und trotzdem stuft mich die Seite auf MH /BT Niveu ein. Nun gut das Markensach hat halt sehr hohes Itemlevel, aber das ändert doch nichts daran das ich für t6 wohl schlicht zu wenig Hitpoints habe sagt die Seite nicht (nicht mal 7k als holy Priester). Außerdem ist die Info über Verzauberungen nicht zu gebrauchen, ich hatte kurz nachdem ich 70 wurde, aus Kostengründen 12 Inte auf die Armschienen gezaubert, und nach be Imba war die VZ richtig. (Dabei weiß jeder, auch ein nicht Heiler Spieler das man 6 mp5, oder 30 Add Heal nehmen sollte.) Nun ja Sockel kann ich auch im Arsenal nachschauen, deshalb finde ich be Imba Verschwendung.

lg Indoras


----------



## wisecracker (29. September 2008)

Da hier soviel herumgejammert wird, die Seite von be.imba.hu sei aus diesem oder jenem Grund nicht zu gebrauchen, möchte ich mal eine Lanze für sie brechen...Wenn es darum geht, sich innerhalb kürzester Zeit, sagen wir mal 10-20s,  einen Eindruck von einem char zu verschaffen, ist sie einfach unerreicht und es sage mir bitte niemand, dass in der gleichen Zeit auch über die armory möglich ist...

Es ist auch unglaublich, wieviel Unwissen über die Funktionsweise von be.imba.hu aus verschiedenen Wortmeldungen spricht...So wird man z.B. bei zu vielen pvp-Teile (oder allgemein Teilen mit resilience) nicht nur einzeln durch Punkteabzüge hart bestraft, sondern auch insgesamt durch Aberkennung des Prädikats "This character is in top shape"... Auch bin mir sicher, dass einige gar nicht wissen, wie man die Anzeige updated bzw. dass ein Update in kurzen Abständen überhaupt nur über eine Registrierung auf der Seite möglich ist...

Aus meiner Sicht gibt es nur einige wenige Sachen zu bekritteln:

- Man kann die Wertung der Gegenstände nur durch Ausprobieren erfahren, eine Messzahl wie bei Warcrafter gibt's leider nicht

- Die Anzeige der jeweils höchsten imba Wertung stimmt nicht, da hat sich der Programmierer echt vertan...

- Man würde sich wünschen, dass auch die Gildenmitglieder, ähnlich wie bei Warcrafter oder der armory, in einem Fenster zur leichteren Auswahl mitangezeigt werden...

Insgesamt, um es nochmals zu wiederholen, eine Superorientierungshilfe, für Einsteiger sowieso, aber auch für Fortgeschrittene!


----------



## Metadron72 (29. September 2008)

Der Wise hats schön zusammengefasst, kann ich so nur unterschreiben...

*einer der auch in "bester rasur" ist* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaniL (29. September 2008)

Ich finde man kann es gut gebrauchen um sich mit anderen Chars zu vergleichen!


----------



## Lunastra (13. Oktober 2008)

Metadron72 schrieb:


> dann hast du einfach nicht neu laden aus armory angewählt, dann nimmt er die daten aus dem cache



Na so Blöd bin ich auch wieder nicht ich mache das immer wenn ich diese Seite besuche und Trotzdem verschiebt sich nicht am dem Teil xD


----------



## Alsunia (25. März 2009)

Alles schön und gut was ihr da schreibt

Doch was nützt mir das beste Equip+Dmg wenn derjenige nur gezogen wurde und null plan hat? oder ein arroganter schnösel dahinter steckt und nur am prahlen ist,wie Toll und Geil er doch ausgestattet sei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn wir raiden gehen,nehmen wir Leute mit die Nett sind und letzendlich immer noch Spaß am Spiel haben..und da nützt mir doch die ganze Armory und BeImba null..

Ich mag es nicht auf Item reduziert zu werden,wichtiger ist das man seinen Char beherrscht und nicht wie man equipt ist.

Lg

Alsunia


----------



## Lootelf (25. März 2009)

Alsunia schrieb:


> Ich mag es nicht auf Item reduziert zu werden,wichtiger ist das man seinen Char beherrscht und nicht wie man equipt ist.


Danke, dass du so eindrucksvoll bewiesen hast, dass du BeImba und vorallem auch WoW nicht verstanden hast.

BeImba ist ein Hilfsmittel und nicht das Wort Gottes!
Mit BeImba kannst du hervorragend ein Gear bewerten und dir Schwachstellen aufzeigen lassen, an denen du arbeiten kannst.
Wenn du eines Tages keine Hinweise mehr bekommst, wo du dein Gear verbessern musst, dann ist alles schick.

BeImba erzählt dir, wie du richtig erkannt hast, nicht über den Spieler dahinter, (noch) nichts über seine Skillung und noch viel weniger über seinen Skill. Von seiner sozialen Kompetenz ganz abgesehen.
Dazu ist dieses Tool auch nicht gedacht. BeImba ist kein Schwanzvergleich, auch wenn es von den ganzen Spinnern dafür misbraucht wird.

BeImba zeigt mir als Verantwortlicher für Bewerbungen in unserer Gilde schnell und auf einen Blick, wo der Charakter Schwächen hat. An den Punkten kann ich dann nachhaken, nachforschen und lasse mich ggf. von solchen Informationen auch beeinflussen. Wenn jemand sein Gear nicht sauber verzaubert, billig (oder gar nicht) sockelt, Items trägt, die seiner Klasse nichts nützen, etc. pp. dann sagt mir das mehr über den Spieler, als haltlose Beteuerungen im Bewerbungsschreiben und im TS, dass er immer und alles für die Gilde tun wird und sein Gear natürlich immer top gepflegt ist.

BeImba gibt mir alle grundelegenden Informationen auf einen Blick, ohne im Armory mehrmals zwischen mehreren Seiten hin und herzuwühlen und mir jedes einzelne Item explizit anzugucken.

BeImba ist nicht mehr, aber auch nicht weniger als das.


Un nun zu deiner letzen Bemerkung im zitierten Satz.

Anhand des Gears und seiner Skillung kann man hervorragend ablesen, ob ein Spieler seinen Char beherrscht, oder ob er sich nur hat ziehen lassen.


----------



## Myrvold (26. März 2009)

Ich finde die Seite hat wenig Aussagekraft. 

Ich hab mal meinen frischen 80er DK mit einem Gildie vergleichen (beide Blut-DDs), ich kam auf 180 Punkte oder so und er auf 225. Ich habe zwar noch etliche grüne Sachen angehabt, diese aber schön mit Trefferwertung, Stärke usw. Dazu das blaue Schwert von den Rittern der schwarzen Klinge. Er trug Pala-Schultern, eine grüne Waffe, etlich Def-Items, keinerlei Trefferwertung oder Waffenkunde.

Da hab ich gleich gewusst, dass ich diese Seite nie wieder ansurfen werde :-).


----------



## Harloww (26. März 2009)

Scheint niemand so richtig den Sinn der Seite zu verstehen. Naja.


----------



## Myrvold (27. März 2009)

Dann kläre uns Unwissenden doch mal auf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MR.Potter (3. August 2009)

moin mal eine frage wiso kann ich meinen char bei be imba nicht mehr sehen zeit dem ich meinen pc neu gemacht habe geht das nicht mehr ist alles eingestelt wie es sein sol aber bekomme dann nur die nachicht    Invalid response caught while updating character, please try again.     bitte um hilfe


----------



## Matago (4. August 2009)

Firewall auschalten wenn sie an ist wird kein Datenaustausch
zugelassen.
War bei mir auch so, dieselbe Fehlermeldung, Firewall aus und es geht.


----------



## MR.Potter (4. August 2009)

ne sorry geht immer noch nicht habe sie aus gemacht und bekomme immer noch die meldung


----------



## Sator (5. August 2009)

MR.Potter schrieb:


> ne sorry geht immer noch nicht habe sie aus gemacht und bekomme immer noch die meldung


Frage: Ist die Page zu gebrauchen?
Antwort: Ja.
Der PvE-Score errechnet sich aus den Faktoren Rüstung, Verzauberungen und Sockel.
Man muss mit der Funktion "Update from Armory if cache data is expired" suchen. Mein PvE-Score beträgt atm 487.94, meine untere Schwelle (rot) ist vor Ulduar Hc, meine obere Schwelle ist nach Ulduar Hc. 
Die Seite empfiehlt mit dieser Begrenzung Instanzen, in denen man sein Equip deutlich verbessern kann, bzw. Instanzen, die man besuchen sollte, um sein Equip zu verbessern. Bei mir ist das folglich Ulduar Hc, Malygos Hc und Emalon Hc.


----------

